# Davidoff Double R Cigar Review - Paid Tabacco vs Paid Experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not going to make any major complaints about this cigar. Let's face the facts: It burns well; leaves a great after-aroma; draws well; and the ...

Read the full review here: Davidoff Double R Cigar Review - Paid Tabacco vs Paid Experience


----------

